# Eastbourne Prom Cycling !



## hondated (2 Oct 2016)

As you would imagine down here in Eastbourne it gets very quiet along the front this time of year. And so I
find this to be an idiotic decision;
http://road.cc/content/news/206621-central-government-weighs-ban-cycling-eastbourne-sea-front
Particularly when during the whole year skaters mobility scooter users, runners can use this to their hearts content.
It would not be so bad if the ban was implemented just for the Summer season as I even recognise that combining people walking along the prom with cyclists during this period could be a little risky.
Is this a case of discriminating against cyclists !


----------



## mjr (2 Oct 2016)

Yep. Sussex hates cycling.


----------

